# jetta AWD



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

simple enough.... 

who can do it? how much? 

i was thinking on some new undone stuff... and so far i havent seen an AWD jetta mkv 2.5


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

what were u thinking of your base as a swap? a 4motion?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

btw, i am currently running some research on it as well.. but feel free to add for the sake of the community, since i know i am not the only one who wants to do it. 

oh, and i just wanted to say, DM motors was banned from Vw vortex.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> btw, i am currently running some research on it as well.. but feel free to add for the sake of the community, since i know i am not the only one who wants to do it.
> 
> oh, and i just wanted to say, DM motors was banned from Vw vortex.


 Seeing the research you are gathering should be very interesting!


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> oh, and i just wanted to say, DM motors was banned from Vw vortex.


 Why, if you cant say can you send a PM


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. in my laptop i have some info that andre put out in his build, and i have gather some notes.. i talked to DM motorsports about a year ago while they were doing their build... 

but right now i am in the home desktop..! so until i get the laptop back, i have no AWD notes..! 

and, no, i have no clue on why was DM banned.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yup, can be done. just time. not terrible.depends on how youwant to do it. if you go DSG its harder because wiring and dsg stuff.....but it you'd go to a TT 02m awd setup. much easier. and belt housing will fit mint UNLIKE thew R32 dsg that won't fit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, a we would just need to get a tt trnny, and axles, and what not... and BAM, done?

which year of TT? do you know of an time estimate?? what about all the sensors??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

quick run down without getting involved
tt trans, and rear, mk5 r32 rear subframe, R32 gas tank, and mod things to make fit, could do a r32 rear floor too to make it bolt in. its not a bolt in swap.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you taken a look at maloosheck's 4motion conversion? By looking at it it looks like a crazy project. Here's the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...4motion-conversion-findings&highlight=4motion


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks. thats very helpful.

i havent had the time to do anything! i have 1 test in 1 hour. and another one just after that class..!!!

lol... so i am trying to study and become and engineer, and not to be on the vortex 24-7


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

I was looking into a TT RS swap a couple of years ago. This was when the new TT RS had just come out in Europe and everything was disgustingly expensive. From everything I had seen it would bolt right up without the need for too much modding in the rear. Maybe when I win the lottery I'll look back into it.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

This one started out as a 2.5 Jetta http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0610_2008_2006_hpa_volkswagen_jetta_rgt/index.html


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. thats the target...! but they did a 3.2L VR6 engine..!

take a look at my build's thread, page 28 to see the plans! lol....
slowly, i'll have a true .:R


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

Just check out unitronic's AWD Rabbit turbo on eurotuner's website. eurotuner.com.
They give a pretty decent run down on what it took. I believe they said that the input shaft going into the tranny from the rear wheels had to be slightly modified. But, that's on a rabbit, so it might be different. Cool build by the way. How about a Jetta R32?


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3455053-mk5-Jetta-Golf-4motion-conversion-findings 


This tread will have all the info you need.. All the hard wear bolts rights up if you have all the parts from either an R32/ Golf variant/ Passat... 

I still havent heard of or seen anyone tackle the wiring of the Haldex control yet... Aside from DMD up in Canada...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great thread. 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*@opzrabbit17* Awesome thread! Thanks much! 

Personally I think if you're the type of person who just adds simple bolt-ons like intake, exhaust, crank pulley then this mod isnt for you. Its better you just trade your car in for a used R32 or a 1st gen TT Quattro (for the same price) if you MUST have AWD. But for those of us like myself and Fred (thygreyt), this modification would be the pièce de résistance. The final mod at the very end of our builds. 

For those of us who've spent more than the price of a new MkVI GTI like me and Fred upgrading our Rabbits and Jettas, then this is a must-have upgrade especially if you've gone turbo. Trying to push over 400whp through the front-wheels while genuinely possible in these cars isnt the best way of getting around. AWD would certainly help that. 

However, my question would be, in the interest of saving weight and complexity, would it be possible to add the Haldex 4Motion/Quattro AWD system but remove one of the differentials so that the car was RWD only?


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

I saw in the special features of a FAST & FURIOUS movie or on a show on the SPEED channel once, that they are able to get the 4WD cars in movie to drift by just removing the front axels. I dont know if there are any long term affects to running a 4WD car with the front axels removed... but its a start.


----------

